# Free greyhound?



## Dylan Christopher (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi all,

Was told by a squat mate there's a way to ride a greyhound for free if you modify a ticket. Can someone explain if this is true and if so how it can be done? Thanks!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 7, 2016)

Dylan Christopher said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was told by a squat mate there's a way to ride a greyhound for free if you modify a ticket. Can someone explain if this is true and if so how it can be done? Thanks!



i haven't heard of any good greyhound scams since the good old days of the ameripass.


----------



## Tude (Jul 7, 2016)

Nope - none here as well. Hell they have Homeland Security hounding our station in Rochester - clearing off buses to check and recheck luggage AND tickets and running the tickets at times too (with scanner). Have had dogs on the buses as well when even the travelers who are GOING ON the same bus have to get off for search. Transferring tickets is a bitch too.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 7, 2016)

as far as scamming tickets for greyhound yer about 10 years too late. 

shit you used to be able to xerox tickets...but that went the way of the buffalo.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 4, 2017)

hello @Fred R a dislike is great, but contributing to the thread is even better. maybe make a reply as to why you think that me saying scamming greyhound tickets is 10 years too late, maybe afterall it still is possible to xerox tickets and im wrong? or are you just a fan of the dislike button without contributing anything to a half a year old conversation?


----------



## Fred R (Feb 4, 2017)

Alright sorry. It is possible but it should be kept on the dl. You can buy a ticket online and print it on regular paper. Then you can scan it, go into an image editor (photoshop, gimp, etc.), and change the dates and locations. The bus driver just looks at the ticket and you ride for free. 

The catch is they have the ability to scan the ticket if they want. And I don't know what the penalty is for a fraudulent fare but I'm sure it's jail/prison.

As obligated as I feel sharing this info to fellow travelers, I'll prolly regret it but fuck it


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 4, 2017)

Fred R said:


> Alright sorry. It is possible but it should be kept on the dl. You can buy a ticket online and print it on regular paper. Then you can scan it, go into an image editor (photoshop, gimp, etc.), and change the dates and locations. The bus driver just looks at the ticket and you ride for free.
> 
> The catch is they have the ability to scan the ticket if they want. And I don't know what the penalty is for a fraudulent fare but I'm sure it's jail/prison.
> 
> As obligated as I feel sharing this info to fellow travelers, I'll prolly regret it but fuck it



what yer talking about was the scam 10+ years ago.

the fact that they scan the tickets now is why i said this was no longer viable anymore.


----------



## Fred R (Feb 4, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> what yer talking about was the scam 10+ years ago.
> 
> the fact that they scan the tickets now is why i said this was no longer viable anymore.


They haven't scanned my ticket before. I hope they don't tonight, ha


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 4, 2017)

Fred R said:


> They haven't scanned my ticket before. I hope they don't tonight, ha



best of luck man i hope it works out for ya!


----------



## Fred R (Feb 4, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> best of luck man i hope it works out for ya!


I'm satisfied knowing I didn't invent this, haha


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 4, 2017)

Fred R said:


> I'm satisfied knowing I didn't invent this, haha



ooooooh no, this scam is quite old.


----------



## Fred R (Feb 4, 2017)

Well now that I think of it I read Xerox implying you just need to copy the ticket. I'm saying you can modify the ticket. As far as I know that'll work. This brings to mind a trick which may protect you from the law. Erase a number from the confirmation number and a couple bars from the bar code. That'll allow you to play the fool if push comes to shove.


----------



## Fred R (Feb 4, 2017)

And fuck it here's your ticket


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 4, 2017)

Fred R said:


> Well now that I think of it I read Xerox implying you just need to copy the ticket. I'm saying you can modify the ticket. As far as I know that'll work. This brings to mind a trick which may protect you from the law. Erase a number from the confirmation number and a couple bars from the bar code. That'll allow you to play the fool if push comes to shove.



i think we would all like to think that greyhound employees are as stupid as they seem but i assure you they are well aware of photoshop and the fact that people do this. erasing bar codes will make the ticket not scan at all basically telling them that you have modified the ticket. i havnt read the terms of greyhound recently (or ever at all for that matter) but im sure somewhere in there theres something about editing the ticket somewhere and how it will make yer ticket non valid.


----------



## Fred R (Feb 4, 2017)

Sure. But you can't prove the printer missed a few dots.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 4, 2017)

Fred R said:


> Sure. But you can't prove the printer missed a few dots.



sigh...alright man i dont really have it in me to debate anymore. but seriously i wish you goodluck!


----------



## Fred R (Feb 4, 2017)

All right


----------



## deleted user (Mar 25, 2017)

I get where you're coming from, absolutely. You're a loophole finder and I applaud you for it; you're doing the hard work so that none of us have to, and we (at least I) thank you for it. 

But, I think all everyone wants to let you know is that this isn't a new trick and you still may get caught. I, personally, am all for your debauchery, though, and am very interested in this technique myself. I actually have an opacity fade gradient that I am going to use on the barcode and some other aspects of the ticket, but making them very minimal and small. Hopefully we can fine-tune this into another scam 10 years later.


----------



## XlilyX (Apr 27, 2017)

Also, if you print out a greyhound ticket and show up an amtrack station they'll most likely let you on if the bus isn't full (just act confused and really worried once you realize your "mistake"). This has never gone wrong for me.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Aug 2, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> what yer talking about was the scam 10+ years ago.
> 
> the fact that they scan the tickets now is why i said this was no longer viable anymore.





Fred R said:


> And fuck it here's your ticket




Hypothetically there are programs you could use possibly read and and rewrite that barcode once you ascertain what the barcode type is.

I worked in barcode compliance for a online retailer back in the day. I'm not sure how much info a free reader would generate though.

That being said you get popped and its fraud and forgery and your next free trip will probably be to federal prison since the bus crosses state lines.


----------



## deleted user (Sep 17, 2017)

so, my friend and i have been doing a whole fuck ton of research into this greyhound scamming shit for some fresh tickets.

we've literally figured out how to come up with just about every aspect of a greyhound ticket, from the scheduling number, your tariff codes, etc.

no confirmation numbers (because how the fuck would you even), also, print multiple tickets for boarding number variations. 

currently, we are working on the last unknown variable on a standard ticket, which is the completely random, what seems to be, 3 or 4 digit number next to your boarding number.

we're trying the new tickets out tomorrow, with 3 transfers; each transfer is actually just a ticket made up individually, rather than a single ticket containing 3 destinations/sub-tickets.

will let everyone know how well our system works soon


----------



## TheBlacksmithTraceur (Sep 21, 2017)

It might be worth it to add in some random artifacts all over the page since that would more obviously show a fucked up printer (like missing chunks, streaks or scattered particles).. But then again that might also make 'em more suspicous or turn you down for a ticket that is unscannable. Something else you could try is "spilling" coffie/water/something slightly acidic/something that'll stain it on the ticket in critical areas like the barcodes as well as elsewhere to hide that it was intentional. If you have the right ink, a drop of water will drag the ink with it as it gets absorbed into the paper and spreads out, thus rendering that area completely useless.


----------



## deleted user (Sep 21, 2017)

just want everyone to know that my system works flawlessly up until they decide to check confirmation numbers. I advise staining that one part of your forged ticket.


----------



## OmFish (Oct 8, 2017)

Dylan Christopher said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was told by a squat mate there's a way to ride a greyhound for free if you modify a ticket. Can someone explain if this is true and if so how it can be done? Thanks!



@nomad89 may know this trick, we were talking about it the other day.. basically most of the numbers on the ticket pertain to the time and date of the bus and you just have to guess like 4 digits


----------



## deleted user (Oct 8, 2017)

OmFish said:


> @nomad89 may know this trick, we were talking about it the other day.. basically most of the numbers on the ticket pertain to the time and date of the bus and you just have to guess like 4 digits


that's not accurate, a lot of the codes are regional and are absolute, or can't be randomized. there's a system to it.


----------



## OmFish (Oct 8, 2017)

moonwalker said:


> that's not accurate, a lot of the codes are regional and are absolute, or can't be randomized. there's a system to it.


Yah I have never tried it BUT i have been on greyhounds that just looked at my ticket in passing (no scanning or reading it etc)


----------

